# 2015 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Suspension



## dryan117 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 2015 Chevy 2500HD Duramax with the 5200lb FGAWR - Fisher eMatch says I am stuck with an SD 400lb plow. 

I have searched plowsite, the internet, and GM Parts sites - I am pretty sure the only difference between the 5200lb FGAWR and 6000 FGAWR is the torsion bars themselves.

Does anyone know FOR SURE? I know any comments about wheel bearings being different, or the frame, or the upper control arms, are all wrong - same parts for both trucks. 

My best source of info was GM up fitter site that shows code VYU prep package details.

I also know that I'd be voiding the warranty to swap the torsion bars and put a 800lb HDX plow on the truck, but don't care. 

I don't want timbrens, and doing just the keys doesn't change spring rate of the bars - only ride height.

Anyone swap torsion bars?


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Even if you swap the torsion bars the dealer will only install what they want to install.

You truck will handle whatever plow you want.


----------



## dryan117 (Oct 30, 2015)

kolwnmstr;2048503 said:


> Even if you swap the torsion bars the dealer will only install what they want to install.
> 
> You truck will handle whatever plow you want.


I do my own installs, cash n carry plows from the Fisher dealer.

I doubt the 5200lb torsion bars will handle a 800lb plow without a lot of sag and bottoming over bumps.

I ordered the 6000lb torsion bars and will install with the plow.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

From what I have read, even the 2500HDs have the same 6000lb. front end. The springs are the only real difference.
You will be fine.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm running stock suspension and my front does not drop much at all with my plow up.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

We have a 2013? 2500HD (not sure if its plow preped) with a 8'6 Fisher V (non flared) and there isn't much sag


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

My truck only sags an inch in front. No BS I actually measured it lol But the rear lifts about 3-4''. I think the weight of the diesel may be what's affecting your FGAWR not necessarily what torsion bar you have. I agree with above, I thought all front ends where 6000lbs.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

200 bucks buy a set of timbrens and crank the bars 10 turns you will be fine. All my Max's have the plow prep and 6000 front end and I crank them 10 turns. I can't stand a truck that sags. I run a XV2 9.6 with wings and have no issues...


----------

